# Very excited about my upcoming obedience lesson w/Bridget Carlsen!!!!!



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been trying to get in for a private lesson for a few months so that Ace can get a very solid foundation in obedience. It is amazing how strong his attention is. 

Training Ace is such a joy. He catches on so quickly and is so happy to work. So next month we were finally able to get in the door and start our private lesson work with Bridget Carlsen. I am so excited!!!

A good friend of mine trains privately with Bridget and was able to get me in for lessons with her. Unfortunately I couldn't make the time she had open for me in December so I will start in January. I can't wait! 

I am also hoping to go to her seminar in August in Wisconsin. Is anyone else going?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You are a much nicer person than I am. My post would have looked like this:


:nana:I have a private lesson with Bridget Carlsen!:311taunt-


(yes I'm a little envious - have a great time and learn bunches!)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Jodie you are too funny! I am hoping we are good enough students that she will take us on for awhile. I have high hopes for him in obedience!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so exciting, I don't even do obedience and I am jealous! I want to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just excited to start Puppy manners classes with Sasha a week from tomorrow. The class starts tomorrow but Sasha has only had two of his three vacs and I am a parvo paranoid maniac so we will observe tomorrow night and take Sasha the next week.

He already knows sit, down, drop and shake. He does well on a leash. he does well with Leave it also. He is so smart.. he must get it from his Daddy huh Emily?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You are a much nicer person than I am. My post would have looked like this:
> 
> 
> :nana:I have a private lesson with Bridget Carlsen!:311taunt-
> ...


I feel the same way when I train with my instructor.. 
Have a great time and listen to what she tells you..


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes Deb - their Daddy is one smart dog! You have to come see him work sometime. It is a thrill. Sasha is one up on Ace with Shake. I have never taught that one. 

Jess - I will share for sure! I can't wait. I know you can't put a timeline on these things, but I would love to be competing in Rally and Obedience by the end of the spring. We will see how things go.

Michelle - with whom do you train?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Yes Deb - their Daddy is one smart dog! You have to come see him work sometime. It is a thrill. Sasha is one up on Ace with Shake. I have never taught that one.
> 
> Jess - I will share for sure! I can't wait. I know you can't put a timeline on these things, but I would love to be competing in Rally and Obedience by the end of the spring. We will see how things go.
> 
> Michelle - with whom do you train?


I train with Audrey Peterson. She has been in Obedience for many years. She started with Dobeberman's for years. Her "Penny" has been gone for 10+years and is still ranked in the top 25 Lifetime OTCH dogs. She switched to Tollers after she lost her last Dobe at 6 yrs old. "Cash" finished #1 AKC obedience dog in 2008(or 09?) She has always been in the top 25 in obedience if she has a dog. She is finally now doing privates. We have been friends for years and I owe everything to her. Titan is my 1st Utility dog and she made sure I learned everything right :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> That is so exciting, I don't even do obedience and I am jealous! I want to hear all about it!!!


Better look out.. we will get you sucked into obedience before you know it!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OooooooOOOOOOo. So envious.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am really looking forward to some one-on-one work. Classes are great fun and the work with distractions and socialization has been priceless, but this is going to be super awesome, I just know it. I can't wait! 

One thing that I have learned over the past year is that it is a good idea to find one "expert" who you really like and can learn from and go with that method. Not that I'm at all opposed to hybriding things that work for your own dog, but I have seen too many people who get caught up in the big name people and train with, in my opinion, far too many people.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> One thing that I have learned over the past year is that it is a good idea to find one "expert" who you really like and can learn from and go with that method. Not that I'm at all opposed to hybriding things that work for your own dog, but I have seen too many people who get caught up in the big name people and train with, in my opinion, far too many people.


I completely agree .. stick with the one you like and that you can work with. It is easier if you run into problems or issues to have the person who knows you and they way you have trained to help you fix it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I would give my right arm to train with Bridget......she's amazing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, an I jealous! Please write down everything she says, lol!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and bring a video camera to the lesson and someone to use it, if at all possible, so that you can go home and review what she said/did. She is a VERY high energy person!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I just signed up for a Bridget seminar. She is coming to Toledo OH for a seminar in Feb. I am hoping to work both Teddi and Gabby. Too funny, I signed Gabby up for a seminar, and I don't even have her yet. LOL She will be 5 months old and I spoke with the club member organizing the seminar and said it would be fine. 

This will be my first "introduction" to formal obedience. I may be in over my head, but I have good basic knowledge and I am all ears. The talk about motivating dogs and I think that would be AWESOME for Teddi. Teddi is highly motivated to play... not so much to work. LOL 

Not sure whether I will get "sucked" in or not, I do LOVE agility. However I have found the more I train my dogs, the more I want to train my dogs. I just need to win the lotto so I have more time and money to do these things. Financial restrictions, work and life get in the way.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann, please consider coming to the August 2011 seminar with Gabby in Wisconsin. I would love to meet you and see a Hootie puppy in action! I am so thrilled to be working with her. 

Not to worry Barb, I have a flip camera


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohh - I have her DVD and love it !!! Have fun & learn lots


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That may be the one that my breeder is thinking about. She told me about them. If I like this one... maybe I will come. Where in WI is it? 

My breeder connected me with the Bridget seminars... after all she is Gabby's grandma.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I will be going to the Toledo seminar too, but just an auditor spot.


----------

